# 煞气毕露



## qsh

is 煞气 in this case equal to 杀气  --> bloodthirsty?
毕露 --> totally reveal

his vigilance revealed also his desire to kill? 

警惕的转头看去，他之前已是收割了好几条人命，这一戒备顿时也是*煞气毕露*。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

煞气 is not 杀气 though they are probably same sometimes. 
I dont know how to translate 煞气, but you can learn about these words.
凶神恶煞
煞星
凶煞


----------



## qsh

in all the examples you posted 煞 means something similar to demon or evil spirit

so you are saying that his evil spirit was revealed?


----------



## brofeelgood

煞气 refers to the bearing/aura of evil about that guy.


----------



## qsh

oh, I like that... aura of evil 

Thanks!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

I don't think 煞 is evil. Errrrrrrr....... at least 煞 is not identical to evil. 
煞:迷信的人指凶神：～气。凶～。凶神恶～。
Maybe 煞 is related to 凶........
Well,  I am confused.


----------



## qsh

maybe more like "ferocious"?
an aura of ferocity?


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Ferocity may be nearer to 煞。
I would use 煞 in the cases as following. 
1，煞星，预示灾祸。
他真是个煞星，到哪哪倒霉。

2
——我怎么感觉他不太正常？
——你不知道？他昨天老婆孩子出车祸死了。
——难怪感觉他身上一股煞气。
3, ……

I think 煞 is something that cannot be grasped easily by foreigners. Here 煞气 in my opinion was used by the auther to express the state that the hero(方) was prepared to do something harmful to his Enemies, such as killing them.


----------



## Wangxinqing

I personally think that here in your sentence "杀气" is better than "煞气" because the author is talking about "killing people".


----------



## brofeelgood

retrogradedwithwind said:


> I don't think 煞 is evil. Errrrrrrr....... at least 煞 is not identical to evil.
> 煞:迷信的人指凶神：～气。凶～。凶神恶～。
> Maybe 煞 is related to 凶........
> Well,  I am confused.



Hmm, you're right. "Malevolence" should be a better word.

Edit: 顿时也是煞气毕露 - the malevolence in him was immediately apparent.


----------



## BODYholic

qsh said:


> is 煞气 in this case equal to 杀气  --> bloodthirsty?
> 毕露 --> totally reveal
> 
> his vigilance revealed also his desire to kill?
> 
> 警惕的转头看去，他之前已是收割了好几条人命，这一戒备顿时也是*煞气毕露*。



The person radiates/exhibits bad vibes.


----------



## kenosdi

In a popular TV drama 古剑奇谈 that is on right now, 煞气 has been used a lot. I have played many RPG games in Chinese, and 煞气 is always associated with evil force that is usually powerful.  However, 杀气 indicates determination to kill, not precaution to defense. I think "Malevolence" is a beautiful translation in this context.


----------

